# Bleeding on day 9 of 2ww



## Susie78 (May 10, 2011)

I'm new to all this and on my first ICSI cycle.  I've started bleeding like a normal period and have stomach cramps.  I can't seem to think anything other than negative thoughts.  Is there a slim chance that my pregnancy test in 2 days could be positive?
I'm so stressed out and can't stop crying.  Please can anyone share their experience?

Susie x


----------



## The_girl (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi,

Sorry to hear that.  I have heard people talking about implantation bleed?  Have you phoned your clinic?  I think you should as they will be able to give you some advice

I hope you will be ok xx


----------



## Susie78 (May 10, 2011)

Thanks.
Yes i phoned them and they said to continue with the pessaries and wait until Thursday when i go back for the test.  I'm not too optimistic to be honest.  It's so heartbreaking, don't know if i could go through it again.

xx


----------



## The_girl (Dec 11, 2010)

Are you still bleeding or has that stopped?

At least you do not have to wait much longer now.  I really hope you will be ok hun.  I can understand how you are feeling :-(


----------



## Susie78 (May 10, 2011)

Unfortunately still bleeding, so i'm sure it's my period  

Do you think i should do a test a day early? x


----------



## The_girl (Dec 11, 2010)

I am not sure what to tell you hun. I think I would have probably done it but that does not mean
this is good advise. Recommendation is normally to wait till
day clinic says.

How many embies did u have transferred and what day? Were they good quality?

X


----------



## Susie78 (May 10, 2011)

Had 2 embryos transferred on day 3.  Both were 8 cell and one grade 1 and one grade 2.

Think i might leave doing the test... don't think i can cope with a negative result.  Feeling so numb.

Thanks for your kind words
xx


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Susie,


I am sorry to hear that you are bleeding, it is always possible right up to OTD that a positive result can come out of this. I do really understand how you are feeling right now though    


I think that testing is a very personal decision and you have to do it if you feel ready. I started to spot 3 days before OTD and decided to test the following morning, unfortunately I got a BFN and it stayed that way when OTD came. However, ladies on my cycle buddies thread have experienced bleeding and gone on to get BFP. Some women do continue to bleed monthly even in pregnancy, so its definitely not over for you      


Try to stay strong (hard I know) and test when you feel ready. I felt the same feelings of despair and thoughts that I cannot do this again and I have had a week of feeling extremely low and struggling to keep going, but, we are strong ladies for doing this in the first place and if we have to, we do pick ourselves up and become more determined to succeed next time....im now feeling more positive about the future.


I am     that you do get a positive result. take care xxx


----------



## Susie78 (May 10, 2011)

Thank you for your reply.    It's good to hear from other people as it can be such a lonely time.
My husband is great and very supportive but they can't possibly know or understand how it feels physically for us girls.

I'm praying for a glimmer of hope on Thursday but if not at least we have another free cycle and fingers crossed for that one.

Susie xx


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

It's so hard for others to understand Susie, unless you have experienced the emotional torture of the 2ww. That's why this site is such a great help. I know exactly what you are feeling   


I also know that no matter what anyone says about keeping your PMA going, you can't once you start to doubt and worry. 


No matter what happens (and I truly hope it's a good result), you will get through this. A week ago I didn't know how I could move forward and whilst I am not fully over it, I can now see that next time can be completely different and that I still have a chance at getting my own BFP.


I am pleased your husband is supportive and I am sure he will be there for you no matter what....but do try to keep that PMA going until you know for sure xxx


----------



## Susie78 (May 10, 2011)

Thank you, and very best of luck to you too.  Will let you know how it goes.

Take care xxx


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks Susie and it will be nice to hear how you get on, good luck xxx


----------



## Susie78 (May 10, 2011)

Sadly a BFN!! Devastated but will try and move forward xx


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh Susie, i am sorry hunny. Words don't seem to make much difference at a time like this, but sending love and hugs. I hope that you feel strong again soon. It's been 13 days since my BFN, I'm still not in a good place but each day gets a little easier. You will get over this   just take things at your own pace and talk to people who understand about how your feeling.

Will you be trying again? I plan to cycle at the end of June all being well. Maybe next time we will get our BFPs xxxx take care


----------



## angiebell (Mar 23, 2010)

Same ting happened me started 2 bleed day 8 after 2 blasts bein put in I test in the morning and ring clinic Monday wit my results I am not 2 excited as I feel I will get bfn but I have 7 frosties and will have 2 save up for a frozen cycle ! It's so unfair dat in Ireland we have 2 pay 4 everytin this was my first ICSI cycle and wit all d tests and procedure itself cost us €7200 !! And 2 Tink we have 2 start all over again kills me  but at the end of d day the end result is much more important than money !! I will beg borrow and steel 2 feel my baby in my arms  I hope u go on 2 do fet because it does work it might just take sum time xxx gud luck xxx


----------



## niceygirl (May 14, 2011)

Hi all.....

I too am sailing in the same boat as u ladies...started bleeding on Day 6 after ET but the blood test was BFP on Day 7...the bleeding continued & the hcg level dropped on Day 8,which was yesterday....i know how devastating the situation is but then we all have taken up so much courage & pain to do this...so we  should be brave enough to move ahead and think positive till we get our lil ones.....sending     to all


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Weeellll


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi there, I am so confused. I started bleeding day 10 and again day 11 then bleeding really heavy (much heavier than af) which was heavy for about another 4 days and am still bleeding only lighter this last 3 days. My otd was last Friday and I got a BFP. I am so worried that I am miscarrying or have an ectopic pregnancy. Does anyone have any experience or knowledge about this?


----------



## niceygirl (May 14, 2011)

Hi SparklyMe,

Dont panic dear...give a call to your clinic,they will most probably ask you to go for another beta hcg test....keep hope and pray ....


----------



## melissarainbird (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello all you lovely ladies, this is such an emotional rollercoaster and we are just on day 5 of our 4th ivf cycle, short protocol. Very interesting to hear about the bleeding as most stories reveal BFN's if you start bleeding in your 2ww. Our first ivf was  a BFP but i sadly miscarried, the next 2 both BFN's, bleeding on day 11-13 of 2ww. Has anyone bled on 2 ww and remained pregnant maybe because they put back more than 1 embryo, I only ever managed to put back 1 so I knew when bleeding started that that was that. Also my age, I am 41 years and poor responder. But we have spent out, over £17000 already, this is our last attempt, have been taking dhea to help with egg quality(we shall see) and hopefully ER planned for friday 17th June. My best wishes to all, melissax


----------

